# Some recent blooms



## Lmpgs (Oct 18, 2014)

Aerides houlettianna





[/url]Aerides houletianna by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Aerides houletianna by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Phalaenopsis violacea alba




[/url]Phalaenopsis violacea alba by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]



Phalaenopsis violacea alba by lmpgs, on Flickr



Phalaenopsis violacea alba by lmpgs, on Flickr

Acianthera purpuroviolacea




[/url]Acianthera purpuroviolacea by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Phalaenopsis cornu cervi




[/url]Phalaenopsis cornu cervi by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Phalaenopsis cornu cervi by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Phalaenopsis cornu cervi by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Restrepia cimbula




[/url]Restrepia cimbula by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Restrepia cimbula by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Restrepia cimbula by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SlipperNewbie (Oct 18, 2014)

Lovely blooms!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 18, 2014)

Very lovely


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2014)

Pertty cool:wink:

I like that cup flowered Restrepia


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 18, 2014)

lovely flowers and photos - thanks
I assume the violacea is not really an album from the purple in the flower.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice. Some good fragrant beauties too.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 19, 2014)

Those are all nice especially the violacea.


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 19, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> lovely flowers and photos - thanks
> I assume the violacea is not really an album from the purple in the flower.



The violacea is alba, this year was exposed to higher light levels than usual.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice, all. But I love the violacea!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice collection.


----------



## SlipperNewbie (Oct 20, 2014)

Love the Phalaenopsis cornu cervi too!!


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 26, 2014)

*Update!*

Epidendrum capricornu




[/url]Epidendrum capricornu by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Epidendrum capricornu by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Restrepia gutullata




[/url]Restrepia guttullata by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Restrepia guttullata by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Restrepia guttullata by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice colours on that Restrepia.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2014)

Lots of good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice !


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 26, 2014)

Very cool Restrepia


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 26, 2014)

I've not seen that Epi before. They both have great colors.


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 26, 2014)

those are great


----------



## Lmpgs (Jan 30, 2015)

Phalaenopsis tetraspis




[/url]Phalaenopsis tetraspis by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Phalaenopsis tetraspis by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Phalaenopsis tetraspis by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Dendrobium lichenastrum




[/url]Dendrobium lichenastrum by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Cymbidium Noid




[/url]Cymbidium Noid by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cymbidium Noid by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cymbidium Noid by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2015)

:clap::clap:


----------



## Clark (Jan 31, 2015)

Great thread.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the additions. That tetraspis is sweet!


----------



## Secundino (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh nice! I need a Epi. capricornu , too!


----------



## troy (Feb 1, 2015)

This is an old thread 2014


----------



## Lmpgs (Feb 1, 2015)

troy said:


> This is an old thread 2014



It is updated, Troy.


----------



## Lmpgs (Feb 22, 2015)

*Update as of Feb 22, 2015*

Prosthechea cochleate, grown from seedling, first time blooming.





[/url]Prosthechea cochleata by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Lc Cluster Fire x Amazon Trick



[/url]Lc Cluster Fire x Amazon Trick by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lc Cluster Fire x Amazon Trick by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Guarianthe aurantiaca



[/url]Guarianthe aurantiaca by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Guarianthe aurantiaca by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Bulbophyllum orectopetalum



[/url]Bulbophyllum orectopetalum by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Pleurothallis grobyi



[/url]Pleurothallis grobyi by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Blc Alma Kee Timpalee AM/AOS




[/url]Alma kee Tipmalee AM/AOS by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Blc Alma Kee Tiimpalee AM/AOS by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Phalaenopsis Veitchiana



[/url]Phalaenopsis Veitchiana by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Phalaenopsis Veitchiana by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Phalaenopsis Veitchiana by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]

Phalaenopsis schilleriana




[/url]Phalaenopsis schilleriana by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Phalaenopsis schilleriana by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Secundino (Feb 22, 2015)

Lovely _schilleriana_! And a fabulous Veitchiana.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2015)

Great collection.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 14, 2015)

It's been a long time since my last update. Here I'm again, however I need to recover from the loss of a very best friend of mine and tons of work.

Gastrochilus japonicus



[/url]Gastrochilus japonicus by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]
Phal. Germaine Vincent



[/url]Phalaenopsis Germaine Vincent by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

My phrags




[/url]My phrags by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Liliums



[/url]Lilium hybrids in a balcony somewhere in the center of Athens by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lilium hybrids in a balcony somewhere in the center of Athens by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Restrepia striata



[/url]Restrepia striata by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Phalaenopsis modesta



[/url]Phalaenopsis modesta by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Phalaenopsis modesta by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 14, 2015)

Hoya carnosa



[/url]Hoya carnosa by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Dendrobium unicum (this plant was my friend's who passed away recently)



[/url]Dendrobium unicum by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Maxillaria tenuifolia



[/url]Maxillaria tenuifolia by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Phalaenopsis japonice (ex. sedirea japonica)



[/url]Phalaenopsis japonica by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Phalaenopsis japonica by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Phal Noid



[/url]Phalaenopsis Noid by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Dendrobium farmeri



[/url]Dendrobium farmeri by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Dendrobium farmeri by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Dendrobium loddigesii



[/url]Dendrobium loddigesii by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]



Dendrobium loddigesii by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr

Dendrobium aphyllum



[/url]Dendrobium aphyllum by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Dendrobium jenkinsii



[/url]Dendrobium jenkinsii by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Restrepia cuprea



[/url]Restrepia cuprea by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Restrepia cuprea by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Pleione formosana "tongarino"



[/url]Pleione formosana by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 14, 2015)

Dendrobium kingianum 



[/url]Dendrobium kingianum by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Leptotes bicolor



[/url]Leptotes bicolor by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Dendrobium x delicatum



[/url]Dendrobium x delicatum by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr[/IMG]

Slc. Wendy´s Valentine x Cattleya Chocolate Drop



DSCN4170 by Maria Ghiata Pozios, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2015)

Wonderful blooming at your place, Maria!


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you, Dot!! You are so supportive!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. Thanks for sharing your blooming photos.


----------

